# Tight skin



## Mr.Darkside (Jun 11, 2015)

i am looking for some one who has experience with Tighting up loose stomach skin. i have lost a lot of weight and wonder if this ever goes away. or do i have to get it removed.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 11, 2015)

Your really going to have to post a pic. I'll be honest yet polite. I would suggest if your thinking that "this is going to have to be cut off" your probably right. You lost a tremendous amount of weight correct?


----------



## Mr.Darkside (Jun 11, 2015)

over a hundred pounds..... i will see about pics ...honesty,, im cool with that i have big shoulders...


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 12, 2015)

It's going to be a function of "how much" extra skin you're talking about, and the overall elasticity of the skin. If you're working w/ a doctor, you can also request some advice.


----------



## SUKS2BU (Jun 13, 2015)

I lost 65 pounds about 2 1/2 years ago and the skin has slowly been shrinking and is almost back to normal.  It takes a long time and I feel like the more I workout the better my results, 6 to 7 times a week.  My wife lost 69 pounds at the same time and she never works out.  Needless to say her skin is not shrinking at all.


----------



## Mr.Darkside (Jun 14, 2015)

i do have a really nice doctor who is a no BS doctor and she told me there are so many factors and its different with all people. there are creams and such but she has encouraged me to do more muscle building and continue with my health live changes ...i was just wondering what kind of success other people have had and what worked for them


----------



## ssuueeez (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm 36, have had two kids and my stomach was a mess.. But after years of working out and lifting its so much better.. I don't think there's a magic pill u can take.. Just need to eat clean and keep working out/lifting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2015)

Mr.Darkside said:


> over a hundred pounds..... i will see about pics ...honesty,, im cool with that i have big shoulders...



100lb weight loss is impressive. Congrats. I don't think there is a magic bullet for loose skin though bro. Big shoulders more than make up for it


----------



## Mr.Darkside (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm still try on the pics ,, I travel a lot and not all ways with notice..
So I'm all ways running. .and forget the pics ...I'm still holding around 235.lb I was a size 48waist now I'm a 36waist..I have that roll up front that is driving me crazy ..shit I can see ribs muscles I have never seen and a over. Sized sturnuim bone I have not seen since my 20s.....it feels good people to be healthy again..


----------



## tommy254 (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats on losing 100lb. That's really a great achievement. About your loose skin, please, think twice before getting it removed.  I think you just need some time of hard training, and it will become much more tight.


----------



## louiedan8 (Jun 27, 2015)

over 100 lb?! OMG, amazing result! What a motivation! I just wonder. About become much more tight - hm, extra skin is a serious issue, you need doctor's control! How do you feel now? Does it seem like new birthday? How has your life changed?


----------



## Mr.Darkside (Jun 29, 2015)

Ok I have been trying to load pics. But I can't from my phone I guess ..so I will try later this week when I'm home on my computer...


----------



## Mr.Darkside (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks .and yes it has changed my life..I can actually play with my kids ride a bike, and go hiking with them ..my wife can put her arms around me now for the first time ..the bed room is off the chain now and just keeps getting better ..I don't have to order my clothes any more..I don't get people starring at a fat guy any more..but if you really want to know the strangest thing....... to me is how to walk and hold my arms...20 years of holding my arms out and resting them on my spare tire of a waist and walking with a little  spring in my step now feeling lighter is so strange. .. The mental part still trying to wrap my head around it all..


----------



## Mr.Darkside (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep got a good doctor working with me ..


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mr.Darkside said:


> Yep got a good doctor working with me ..


Ever try "it works" wraps? Im sorry o dont know anymore but im a surgical tech and the only method i know of is an abdominoplasty. But i dont think you want to jump straight to surgery.


----------



## Montego (Oct 5, 2015)

Major loose skin won't tighten completely on its own. There will be some elastic rebound but if it's BAD then surgery is the only way.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

Montego said:


> Major loose skin won't tighten completely on its own. There will be some elastic rebound but if it's BAD then surgery is the only way.


I agree


----------

